# Shells?



## TSudz (Sep 30, 2009)

So I'll be heading out for my first turkey hunt, I just learned. I think I'm pretty well set for gear, but I haven't a clue on what shells to buy. I shoot a Mossberg 500 12 ga. 

Any thoughts?

Any general turkey huntin' best practices and cool stories are also welcome.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

TSudz said:


> So I'll be heading out for my first turkey hunt, I just learned. I think I'm pretty well set for gear, but I haven't a clue on what shells to buy. I shoot a Mossberg 500 12 ga.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Any general turkey huntin' best practices and cool stories are also welcome.


Are you going to hunt your ground up north? If so, I should be close by... Be glad to help. 

As far as shells go... the new lead loads in 12 ga by Winchester are getting rave reviews. May want to start there. I believe there is a thread about them here.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Find some Remington Premier Magnums in #6 shot if you can. If no 6's try 5's.

That is all I have found necessary since they came out years ago. You do not need those fancy dancy expensive shells to kill turkeys


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

multibeard said:


> .
> 
> That is all I have found necessary since they came out years ago. You do not need those fancy dancy expensive shells to kill turkeys


Exactly low brass 4s through fixed chokes nearly wiped them off the face of the planet..


----------



## d.winsor (Dec 8, 2013)

Those Winchester long beards are great from what I have seen, I will try them myself in a #5 shot. But whatever shell you buy you might try to pattern them first, before your hunt. You might get lucky with a pattern and POA POI but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Dormin (Sep 7, 2004)

Notice the specs of the loads you look at.
You may find some that say "1 3/4 oz at 1300 fps" and you get 10 for $15.00 if it has a picture of a turkey on the box.
You can find the same specs on a box of 25 for much less but it will have a photo of pheasants.
I love shooting for any reason so I have patterned quite a few loads.
They all work well in both my turkey guns at 30yds or less. Some seem a little thin at 35. None are good in my guns at 40.


----------



## auger (Mar 6, 2013)

I too use a Mossberg 500. I used the multi shot shells. Can't remember who makes them, but you can't go wrong with em. They are steel shot

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I have the most finicky piece of crap 500 with a 20 inch barrel ever developed.. It hated any HTL 2oz Hevi 6, Old white Hevi 6, and XTD range 6s.. It did pretty well with a SSX 643 and Win HV 6 lead and Supreme Double X 6s.. 

Longbeard changed all of that.. From a Mad Max 665, 655 and a SSX 643 are the best pattern I have seen from that gun.. I would buy Win LBs and a choke 655 or tighter with 6s and roll from there.


----------



## d.winsor (Dec 8, 2013)

I recently patterned the winchester Longbeard #5's with a .665 Briley choke in a SX3 NWTF. The pattern was so tight I will stick with the winchester supreme HV #5's, they are a little more open. If you like a tight pattern you will like a winchester longbeard shell, if not use a little more open choke if you have it and you will get what you want.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

The last 6 turkeys I've killed were with 2 3/4" low brass #6 shot out of a super full turkey choke. "Fancy" shells work great for paper, or for someone who wants to really extend their effective range. For most hunting situations for turkeys 30 yards and under, any legal shell will work just fine. Dead is dead.


----------



## buckwacker 48097 (Nov 11, 2010)

Love this post because I am an "ANTI EXPENSIVE TURKEY SHELL" guy who buys the cheapest turkey loads I can find. With that said, I do pattern what I buy, and for me the cheap remington 3'' turkey loads for $7.99 have killed alot of birds! I use the #5's out of an 870 but I'm sure 4's and 6's would work fine if the gun patterned them well.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Pattern your gun with different chokes and loads to see what works best.A lot of turkey hunters I know prefer 4, 5 and 6's . My self I use and antique Churchill double barrel 10.A little trick after you pattern your birds . place your decoys ( bobble head hen works great for me all season ) about 30 yards past you.That way their supper close when the toms decide to hold back. Good Luck Brent.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Definitely try some different shells if you can. If not, personally I've always had great luck with Winchester Supreme XX-Magnums (if they still make those) in #5. If you are going lead, I like #5. Good balance between knockdown power and BB count.

Now, im not about to say you need to do this by any means or spend this kind of money, but a few years ago I switched to Nitro Company shells, and from what I've seen there is nothing that can compete. They are very pricey though. And dead is dead, whether it is $5/shell or $1/shell. My thoughts are, why not have the best performing shell I can get for the thing that actually does the killing? If I know this shell performs as amazing as it does, then I only plan on shooting ONCE a year, because there is no need to pattern. Ill be honest, I spent about $80 for 10 shells (OUCH!), so thats $8/shell. Very pricey. And ive killed birds with much cheaper shells. But my thoughts are, what is $8?

That doesnt mean you need to go this route. By any means. 

I would definitely stick with a basic turkey shell for your first time. And if you like it, I'd recommend getting a choke that can handle heavier-than-lead shells and try some of those. This gives you the option of dropping a shot size, gaining more pellets and still having the same knockdown power (if not more).


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

multibeard said:


> Find some Remington Premier Magnums in #6 shot if you can. If no 6's try 5's.
> 
> That is all I have found necessary since they came out years ago. You do not need those fancy dancy expensive shells to kill turkeys


Yep, listen to this man. I've chased birds in MI, WI, OH, IL & MO and the standard 2 3/4 #5's is all that I used.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Craig M said:


> Yep, listen to this man. I've chased birds in MI, WI, OH, IL & MO and the standard 2 3/4 #5's is all that I used.


Yup It seems that some people think that if you are not shooting high dollar shoulder busting loads you are not going to kill turkeys. I do shoot 3 in 6's though. Gave up on needing 3 1/2s when the shoulder said enough is enough.

The problem is finding 6's as most of the suppliers have fallen for the big shot idea. I have to order some more 6's in the future but that will be a while. One shell a year makes a box of 10 lasts quite a while. That is if I do not keep my cheek on the stock and miss which has been known to happen.

Same goes for chokes. More of my turkeys have been killed with factory full chokes than with special turkey chokes. I have even killed a few with my open bored double 12 smoke pole.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Heck, I can't remember the last time I shot a turkey that was greater then 10 yards out. A 3" or 3.5" at that range would take the birds head right off.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Craig M said:


> Heck, I can't remember the last time I shot a turkey that was greater then 10 yards out. A 3" or 3.5" at that range would take the birds head right off.


LOL! Heck, I did that two years ago with a 2 3/4" round. Turkey was about 8 yards away. Came out from behind a tree, stuck his head out, started to gobble and.......Bam! Ha.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Loaded in the 3 inch 870 with just the Remington double full turkey choke and 28 inch barrel.
#1: Remington Premiere XX Magnum #6
#2: Winchester Supreme XX Turkey #5
#3: Winchester Supreme XX Turkey #4
I've never had to shoot more than once to kill a turkey. Luckily, I have boxes stashed from years past, and I thought $1.00/shell was expensive back then!


----------



## McCain (Mar 16, 2014)

I have a Mossberg 500 26" ported barrel w/ fiber optic sights and XXFull choke, just go it. Shot it for the first time Sunday and was able to pattern it in at a range. I used 2 3/4 #5 Kent Turkey Ultimate Diamond shot. For never having fired it I was very pleased at POA / POI and the pattern. I shot at 20 yds, 35yds and 40yds (target distances were predetermined by the range for the turkey hunting clinic put on by the NWTF beard and spurs Oakland Cty chapter). I had a great pattern at the closer distances the 40 opened up a little bit but plenty of shot in the kill zones at closer distances. I am a new shooter so take that into account. Even as a new shooter , never having fired the gun the shot/choke/gun combination was surprisingly good and above my expectations. (didn't expect to get very good results with my experience as a factor) 

$8.99 box for 10 shells. So a newby shooter, using a Mossberg 500 with full choke with random selection of shot manufacturer and size did pretty darn good. The experienced guys there helping were giving me good feedback on pattern too. 

My shoulder has seen better days after 10 shots, I hate to see what the magnums would do.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Heavier guns have little kick..


----------

